# Can't RAS into NMCI



## BOP

They pushed software to me, but still can't RAS in.  I can connect to web mail, and to secure sites (albeit slowly).  Any thoughts?


----------



## h3mech

you must have one of the new HP machines. did you right click on the RAS icon in your system tray? then you need to click on SSL VPN Connect and wait for it to acess the NMCI Server


----------



## Gummie

I've been retired for a few years now. Does NMCI still stand for No Messages Comming In?


----------



## GWguy

Gummie said:


> I've been retired for a few years now. Does NMCI still stand for No Messages Comming In?



I've always known it as Non-Mission Capable Intranet


----------



## jrt_ms1995

BOP said:


> They pushed software to me, but still can't RAS in.  I can connect to web mail, and to secure sites (albeit slowly).  Any thoughts?



You should report this! If things were working normally, you wouldn't be able to connect to anything!


----------



## inkah

BOP said:


> They pushed software to me, but still can't RAS in.  I can connect to web mail, and to secure sites (albeit slowly).  Any thoughts?



Had the problem a couple of times.  First time called and was fixed right up.  Second time...nothing.  got a kid from field services who assured me the only hope was a complete wipe and rebuild of my computer.  No way I can live w/ow machine for a few days so I use the web access email and download files if I need to use the aircard.


----------



## Foxhound

Best thing to do before you give it to the NMCI tech is to take it to a known good NMCI connection and let it get updates. Leave it connected overnight on base if you can. If it hasn't had a push in a while it could solve everything. If your at PAX they love to re-image. Make sure you have your data backed up before you give it to them. They are forced to stick to policy. Not allowed to back up data on a service ticket. Requires a MAC ticket first.  Good luck.


----------



## Radiant1

Foxhound said:


> If your at PAX they love to re-image. Make sure you have your data backed up before you give it to them. They are forced to stick to policy. Not allowed to back up data on a service ticket. Requires a MAC ticket first.  Good luck.


 I recently went through a re-image. I knew it had to be done, but had to go through a MAC ticket first which made the process of getting my PC fixed longer than it had to be. Field services won't back up your data for you so whatever my alternate network drive wouldn't hold I sent to my web-based email so I could recover it. It's kind of a pain to rebuild your settings but at least the PC will work properly again.


----------

